# Selling Customized T-shirts: How to Sell Old Wine in A New Bottle?



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

It’s difficult to put in innovative thoughts to some products that had been repetitive since the beginning of time, or at least, from the time they were discovered or out into use. And you will promptly catch our point if you had been in the t-shirt selling business which offers a very limited variety as compared to other apparels.

But your business might face a brunt if you offer same things every day, and no, customers don’t understand the monotony that you do while selecting your product range. If you are into the customized t-shirts business, you probably already have *t-shirt design software*. So, in this blog, we will just discuss how you can put into a better use by offering inventive products to your customers:

*Offer Embroidered T-shirts*

The age old art of embroidery is never out of fashion. Moreover, with people being more open to experimental clothing it’s a great scheme to offer embroidered t-shirts to your customers. You don’t need to get another tool, for your *Magento t-shirt designer* should be enough for taking up orders. Your customers just need to print the design using the software and you get it embroidered. If you can source it, you can also give out an option to go for either machine or hand embroidery.

*Infuse the Pop Culture*

Don’t blindly adopt the motivational quotes and conventional designs to your templates and already designed shirts. Be an aware businessman and take note over what’s driving the world crazy at the moment. It can be song lyrics; it can be a daily show character, a meme that’s trending, or even a political parody. Anything that’s popular and gets to the tee increases its selling value. The more the fan base, the more your sales. Just keep a track of social media platforms to notice the trends, cool task, isn’t it?

*Experiment with the Anatomy*

T-shirts for a long time had been just round necks and polo collars. But as already mentioned, you need more to satiate the fashion needs of the contemporary experimental generation. Add canvas more options to your _online clothing design tool_. You can add long t-shirts which are quite trendy with girls and women these days. Different necklines can also be tried out. For unisex tees, you can add mandarin collars or just add into the cool factor by offering customized ripped t-shirts and see how it sells like hotcakes!

The key to success in the apparel industry is constant innovation. Even though t-shirts are popular the way they are, you can’t depend just on them and satisfied with whatever you are receiving. The sales graph of your store needs to show progress. And for now, we are positive that the above suggestions would help revamp your t-shirt store to pull manifold customers and your sales jumping. Cheers!


----------



## linneasandel (Jul 16, 2019)

This is a fantastic post with valuable information. I really like your article as it is very useful and provided me so many the best information which is very helpful for me.


----------

